# 3 & 4 lb bluegills escambia river



## NEAT TIMES (Oct 30, 2007)

A BUDDY WAS TELLING ME ABOUT 3 TO 4 LB BLUEGILLS HE HAS BEEN CATCHING IN A DEEP HOLE UP THE ESCAMBIA. YEARS AGO PEOPLE PUSHED OLD CAR BODIES INTO THE RIVER. YOU HAVE TO GET YOUR BAIT IN AMONG THE CARS. THE BIG ONES HAVE GOTTEN SMART AND HARD TO CATCH, THEY ROLL THE WINDOWS UP WHEN THEY SEE FISHING LINE !!!:doh:doh


----------

